# Advice please....



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella has had 4 episodes of mucusy/bloody diarrhoea in the past 4 days. She is also having normal poos in between. It is only small blobs but I'm worried. Her appetite is normal, she is playing normal and seems happy. She had her nails trimmed at the vets on Friday and I mentioned it to the Nurse who said to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't resolve to go back in a few days. Is there anything I can do/give her in the meantime ? Is it ok to watch and wait as advised ?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is exactly what I dealt with with Toby for over a month. I took him to the vet, had tests run, put him on meds, everything. Turns out the ZP wasn't working for him. I decided I switch him to Fromm and he hasn't had any problems since (except for two days after traveling, which I attribute to him being traumatized by the plane). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think its safe to wait. Try pumpkin? What food is Bella on?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

susan davis said:


> I think its safe to wait. Try pumpkin? What food is Bella on?


Thanks Susan, she is fed Eden a 5* dry kibble and she does seem to enjoy it. She has only been on it for about 8 weeks though, previously she was on ZP but she really didn't like it.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Bella Boo  Waitrose sell the pumpkin by the way xx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Poor Bella Boo  Waitrose sell the pumpkin by the way xx


Thanks Rachel, I was wondering where to get some from.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor thing. If you can't get to Waitrose you can feed pumpkin or squash baby food or boiled squash. Holland and barrat do organic squash and pumpkin baby food. What colour is the blood?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Poor thing. If you can't get to Waitrose you can feed pumpkin or squash baby food or boiled squash. Holland and barrat do organic squash and pumpkin baby food. What colour is the blood?


Thanks Melissa that's a help because we haven't got a waitrose near us but we do have H&B. The blood is rusty/orangey red, not bright or dark. She seems to do a normal brown poo then about ten mins later goes again and it's a mucusy pale poo with blood in it ??? The second poo is very small amount though, just a dribble really.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo was a bit like that for a while but without the blood. I read at the time that if its bright red not to worry because it's a superficial cut but that dark red indicates bleeding further along in the bowel or internal bleeding. I don't know where orangey blood stands. When he was having similar problems I got Prebio 7 prebiotic from H&B and they worked quite well too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are likely getting orange-y because the mucous is typically yellow. Correct?

The mucous is their body's way of coating the colon and intestines. Something has irritated your little one's system.

We had it for months with Hope. If you ever searched colitis here, you'd find my million posts and threads. We would go 4-7 days and she would be fine and then we had mucous again. 

Discovered that she cannot process kibble nor canned food. She turned around straight away once we got her on pumpkin, an infant electrolyte replacement and plain chicken. We learned grains were not going to work as well. Rice, as often advised here exited her system abruptly and as whole as it was ingested. 

Then I introduced Ziwipeak and she has done great ever since.

Now the only thing we recently learned is that chicken may not be her friend. I was giving it as treats. We have switched up to duck and all is well again.

Sure hope that you get things sorted soon with your sweet one!


----------

